# "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL



## Toto1980 (14. November 2013)

Hallo, kann mir jemand was empfehlen zum Thema??
Wollte in den Sommerferien NRW mit Hund ,Frau und 2 Mädels 10 und 15 Jahre nach Holland in den "Angelurlaub"
Schön wäre ein Häuschen, evtl. mit See oder an Grachten mit Boot. Und natürlich evtl ein wenig Animation für den Rest der Familie.

Vielleicht kann ja jemand was empfehlen oder kennt jemanden, oder hat vielleicht sogar dort was zu vermieten.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2013)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Alles kein Problem wenn der Hund nicht zu den "Listenhunden" gehört, dann könnte dieser dir auf der Straße abgenommen werden und du siehst ihn nie wieder!

http://www.dogforum.de/an-alle-holland-reisenden-t25395.html

Wenn du nur einen normalen Kläffer hast, dann spielt dies keine Rolle für dich!

Jürgen


----------



## Toto1980 (14. November 2013)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Ne, ist nur ein fast kniehoher Mischling. Danke erstmal


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2013)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Ich habe vor einigen Jahren in der Nähe von Medemblik, in einem Bungalowpark mal ein Häuschen gemietet, allerdings von einem Deutschen in Kombination mit einem Motorboot.
Damals hatte ich zwar keinen Hund dabei, aber es ist wohl nach Absprache möglich Hunde mit zu bringen!
Ganz in der Nähe ist dort auch die Jan Eggers Siedlung, het Vlietlanden, dass wäre eventuell auch eine Möglichkeit, weil dort auch Boote mit zum Angebot gehören.

Achtung: die haben recht lange Schonzeiten für Hecht(warum auch immer?), damals ging der erst zum Sptember auf! Da würde ich mich jedenfalls vorher kundig machen!

http://grootslageigenaren.nl/de/node/18

http://ferienhaus-vlietlanden.de/

Jürgen


----------



## loete1970 (15. November 2013)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Moin,

am Ijsselmeer und direkt am Wasser (Poldergebiet) gibt es auch noch diesen Bungalowpark, hat sogar ein kleines Schwimmbad und fußläufig ist das Ijsselmeer zu erreichen:

http://www.de.zuiderzee-recreatie.nl/

Wir waren mal vor 5 Jahren in diesem Park hier:

http://www.ijsselhof.de/de/ferienhaus-nordholland-niederlande.html

Hier kannst du allerdings kein Boot nutzen, es gibt aber ein in sich geschlossenes Poldersystem, hauptsächlich zum Ansitzangeln. Ein kleiner Strand ist fußläufig zu erreichen. In dem Park ist recht viel los, da viele Familien mit Kinder dort sind.

Der Hecht ist ab dem 01.07. nicht mehr geschont, so weit ich weiß.

Gruss

Dirk


----------



## Toto1980 (15. November 2013)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Danke euch erstmal


----------



## Haesel (19. November 2013)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Hallo,

schau mal in den Bungalow-Park De Kaizerskroon in Julianadorp. Gut 100m bis zum Strand. Kinderspielplatz. 2 Teiche auf dem Gelände und Kanal vor dem Eingang und am unteren Teil vorbei.


----------



## ChrissyI (21. November 2013)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Julianadorp am Strand ist gut Seebarsch fangen... Würmer gibts im örtlichen Angelladen


----------



## Franky (21. November 2013)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Diese "komische" Hundebehandlung ist seit 2009 abgeschafft. Es gelten "normale" Bedingungen:
http://www.holland.com/de/tourist/artikel/visa-eindwanderer.htm
Brüderchens Freundin und Family fährt seit Jahren mit bis zu 12 zusätzlichen Beinen auf einen Campingplatz, auf dem auch mehrere Hunde bereits rumlümmeln. Auch Rhodesian Ridgebacks tummeln da rum.


----------



## ahinkel (26. November 2013)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Hi,

wir waren vor zwei Jahren hier:

http://www.recreatieparkdegrootevliet.nl/de/

Angeltechnisch sehr interessant, und für die Familie ist auch was dabei.


----------



## martenjw (25. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Moin, ich komme selbst aus Holland.
aber mochtest du brandungsangeln oder süßwasser angeln?


----------



## Stxkx1978 (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Alles kein Problem wenn der Hund nicht zu den "Listenhunden" gehört, dann könnte dieser dir auf der Straße abgenommen werden und du siehst ihn nie wieder!
> 
> http://www.dogforum.de/an-alle-holland-reisenden-t25395.html
> 
> ...




davon habe ich nix gewusst.war mit meinem auch schon dort.
schau mal auf der letzten seite des threads.das erste posting war von 2007.
anscheinend gab es das nicht lange.
hatte mich auch gewundert da viele züchter dort wohnen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## wilhelm (26. Dezember 2013)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

An alle Hundebesitzer die in die Niederlande reisen wollen.

 Das Gesetz über sogenannte gefährliche Hunderassen ist seit dem 1.Januar 2009 eingezogen und *nicht *mehr gültig.
 Siehe auch klick hier.

 Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Bulli1708 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Hallo,

mache seit mittlerweile 3 Jahren Urlaub in Medemblik auf dem Ferienpark de groote Vliet. Meine Erfahrungen auf diesem Platz waren bisher immer positiv. Der grosse See die ganzen Polder die befischt werden können, vor der Türe das Ijsselmeer mit Badestränden. Die Umgebung lädt zu langen Spaziergängen ein und für den Spinnfischer viele möglichkeiten am Strassenrand anzuhalten und die zahlreichen Polder zu befischen. Im ersten Jahr haben wir ein Haus auf dem Platz gemietet. Man kommt schnell ins Gespräch mit anderen Mietern oder Eigentümer, so das man für später auch eine günstigere Alternative findet so wie wir. Mittlerweile fahren wir drei mal im Jahr hoch zum entspannen und angeln. Bei den Privaten ist der Vorteil das meist ein Boot mit dabei ist. Denn die Mietpreise für Boote sind nicht gerade niedrig. Tagespreise ab 50 Euro aufwärts. Die Seen und Polder haben eine Tiefe von 80cm bis ca. 1,60 m (im See). Das angeln auf Hecht ist eher in den Poldern als auf dem See erfolgreich. Im See findet man auch schöne Brassen und Karpfen. 

So hoffe ein wenig über die Gegend erzählen zu können. Sind im Sommer die letzten 3 Wochen (NRW) wieder oben und natürlich Ostern und Herbst.

Petri Heil und dicke Fische

Andre


----------



## Bulli1708 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Ich vergaß. Hund sind dort kein Problem. Haben auch ein abgeteiltes Stück als Hundetoilette.

Gruß Andre


----------



## renegade1848 (14. Januar 2014)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Sieht ja wirklich interessant aus, dieser Ferienpark, allerdings sind die Preis für mich als Dänemark-Gewohnten schon ganz schön happig!


----------



## Haesel (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: "Angel"urlaub mit Hund und Family NL*

Hallo Andre,

fahre auch die letzten drei Wochen im Sommer hin. Ist unser erster Urlaub dort mit Hund. Reicht dort zum Angeln der normale Vispas ?


----------

